# Water Softener Connected to Pool?



## sfgaston (Mar 3, 2012)

Hello,

I would like to install a water softener for the whole house that will also be connected to the pool auto-refill. How can I tell if this water spicket will connect to the water softener or bypass it? 

THanks


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Just put the whole water softener in the pool and hook a garden hose to it.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

You're anicipating the spicket but not the efficant outflow. That could be dangerous. I'd check the incoming supply fixture and howser a benign connection that could not be tampered with. After all, this is your family's well being that we're talking about, right?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Miguel said:


> You're anicipating the spicket but not the efficant outflow. That could be dangerous. I'd check the incoming supply fixture and howser a benign connection that could not be tampered with. After all, this is your family's well being that we're talking about, right?


Very good point, I would check the high level cut out switch on the transducer module to and the high brine probe on the softener.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

What? No intro before answers flow...y'all are slipping, BIG time!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

The sharks are smelling this....


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Hey, the guy seems legit. No sense keeping trade secrets here. And good points, Mississip! Almost missed that myself! Back to trade school with me to study flux capacitance!


----------



## sfgaston (Mar 3, 2012)

I just need to know if my yard spicket that auto fills the pools bypasses the softener in the garage.


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

Might need a new one, it might work, but it might not. Might make your family sick.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

sfgaston said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would like to install a water softener for the whole house that will also be connected to the pool auto-refill. How can I tell if this water spicket will connect to the water softener or bypass it? I'm a stupid DIY'er that needs to call a pro!! But I'm too damn cheap to, cause I think i know more then a real plumber!!
> 
> THanks


Fixed it 4 ya!

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

sfgaston said:


> I just need to know if my yard spicket that auto fills the pools bypasses the softener in the garage.


We just need to know if you're a "Professional Plumber" or not...That's all...I hope we're not asking too much.


----------



## sfgaston (Mar 3, 2012)

Mississippiplum said:


> Fixed it 4 ya!
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Are you seriously that retarded? If they answer is to have my water system looked at by a professional than just say so! Don't be a tool and try and belittle my efforts on finding a solution! I'm not cheep I'm just doing research! I was hoping to get a professional consensus so i no which directiong to go in. Its Apparent there are no professionals here!


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

sfgaston said:


> Are you seriously that retarded? If they answer is to have my water system looked at by a professional than just say so! Don't be a tool and try and belittle my efforts on finding a solution! I'm not cheep I'm just doing research! I was hoping to get a professional consensus so i no which directiong to go in. Its Apparent there are no professionals here!


Well if u were actually a plumbing professional you would see a different side of me

By the way a first year could figure out yur "problem"


sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## sfgaston (Mar 3, 2012)

Titan Plumbing said:


> We just need to know if you're a "Professional Plumber" or not...That's all...I hope we're not asking too much.


Oops. Big red banner in upper right corner of screen. "Plumbing Professionals Only." Sorry to waste your time.:blink:


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

sfgaston said:


> Oops. Big red banner in upper right corner of screen. "Plumbing Professionals Only." Sorry to waste your time.:blink:


There ya go. It's nothing personal and you're free to browse and "listen in" on our off hour banter. But if you want results then dial a professional and deal with it firsthand. We're not such dickheads in the real world. There's also the DIY forum for homeowners and others that like to do it themselves. (Not sure of the links but they're up there somewhere). May or may not be helpful to you but give it a try.

Best of success and it's been a pleasure jerking your chain.


----------

